# Faceplate for supersize Super Hererodyne Receiver?



## tdukes (Apr 2, 2019)

Will there be a face plate for the non-Mini Heterodyne Receiver?

I don't want one to come out a week after I paint and silkscreen the one I just finished.


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2019)

I do have one partially finished.    I'll see if I can wrap it up soon.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 3, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 3, 2019)

Robert said:


> I do have one partially finished.    I'll see if I can wrap it up soon.



Sometimes I wonder if you ever sleep?


----------



## tdukes (Apr 23, 2019)

Any new status on super faceplate?  Looks kind of plain just white.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 11, 2019)

Is the faceplate going to be available? I am thinking of doing a silkscreen, but I would rather have a faceplate.

Thanks,
Todd D.


----------

